# Modded Iron Mask Skyline arriving



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

another great car on its way to these shores. Infact its one of my very favourite styles. The RS-X Turbo 'Iron Mask' and it looks simply stunning.

Std from the factory 200bhp, the cossie destroyer of its day and this ones been tuned:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Iron Mark DR30 Skyline RS-X Turbo 2 door

2.0 Twin cam 16V Turbo

Manufactured 1983
87330 kms from new
Red/Black paint
Restoration work carried out

Engine/Transmission

Uprated single turbo
Uprated Injectors
3b MAP Sensor
Race Spec ECU by Endless Racing
Hard pipe kit by HKS
Tubular manifold by HKS
Uprated fuel pump
Adjustable FPR
Uprated Intercooler
Oil Cooler by Trust
Uprated free flow exhaust
Engine Brace system
Uprated Clutch

Footwork

Uprated KYB lowered suspension
Camber Adjustable top mounts
Uprated brakes
17” Panasport G7 Split rims
Potenza Tyres
Cooling pipes

Interior

STD interior
Driver Bucket/Race seat
Racing harness
Additional performance gauges
Multipoint roll cage
MOMO steering wheel


Exterior

Factory colour scheme
Oversized arches
Bonnet pins
Factory side skirts and ¼’s
Factory front splitter.


Observations.

Heavily tuned and uprated DR30
Suspect bhp circa 300
Passenger door has mark
Lower front panel has mark
Rear seats removed.
Small minor marks.

Comments.

This is a rare find, an exciting, classic rear wheel drive car with a fierce reputation. The engine units are reliable and offer massive tuning potential. Would make a real head turner.

Probably the only model in the UK.

Price landed £6000


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

thank you for sharing - I never paid any attention to the R30/R31, but perhaps as I get older I might fancy collecting an example of every Skyline from the Hakosuka and Ken and Mary (a GT-R replica, originals are simply too expensive to justify), these interim R30 and R31 Skylines, then add an R33 and R34. I haven't quite made up in my mind what to make of the R35...it's clearly a huge development of the GT-R, but am I a GT-R man, or a Skyline man?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Really growing on me...how much?


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

hmmm.. never been a fan of the iron masks,

the earlier RS Turbos are so sexy though..









now if it was one of them...i'd be emptying my savings and on the phone in an instant if it was one of these.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

endo said:


> hmmm.. never been a fan of the iron masks,
> 
> the earlier RS Turbos are so sexy though..
> 
> ...


fancy a widebody one


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

davew said:


> fancy a widebody one


you're cruel aren't you! :chuckle:

how widebody? we're not talking siloutte widebody lol, i dont know if i britain (or it's roads..) are ready for boso style.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

endo said:


> you're cruel aren't you! :chuckle:
> 
> how widebody? we're not talking siloutte widebody lol, i dont know if i britain (or it's roads..) are ready for boso style.


siloutte:thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

dang, just noticed your garage. All you need now is an R31 and a Hakosuka, and you've got the complete set!!!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

davew said:


> siloutte:thumbsup:


pics would be interesting,... but i think a silhouette might be a bit OTT, although very useful in the winter when it snows!

but wide like this would be tempting...









or flares, which i think is more tasteful










I'll stop derailing your topic now :nervous:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

endo said:


> pics would be interesting,... but i think a silhouette might be a bit OTT, although very useful in the winter when it snows!
> 
> but wide like this would be tempting...
> 
> ...


send me your email


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

now with updated spec and pictures.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Better pictures on the way


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

very cool 
was iron mask an official name? also why are the other ones called ken and marys?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

now sold!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

This car is now in the UK, the only DR30 currently on the UK roads and is due to make appearances in quite a few magazines:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1: I think these cars will be the 'next big thing' in skyline world as they are so cool!


----------



## R34 (Feb 18, 2003)

Hope you're right 
Here's mine


----------

